# What line will your next GSD be from?



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

So what line of GSD will you choose for your next pack member? Is this a departure from the norm? What makes this line and/or gender special to you?


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I've found this website to be informative~










Breed Types and Related Families


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I vote "Some European line, either showline, working line, or a mix, that can work and live as a GSD is meant to be."







My current is a rescue mixed breed. I want a drivey, energetic, pushy, confident, well grounded, strong nerved, moderate structured, courageous, aloof yet polite, excellent temperament GSD but I know I just do not care for American lines and many German showlines. 

I'd prefer a male but probably will get a female to cater to my goober's whim.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cara great thread!!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

I want a boy








im not sure about lines, but id say american show lines, from what i heard, they are the "pretty boys" of them all and i like em pretty lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My vote was West German Showlines (Highlines)... but being in Germany, he will probably be also a rescue.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I went with a female Dutch Shepherd









Prior to getting Loki, I almost pulled the trigger and switched to a female Dutchie.

Of course I am glad I didn't, but I love Dutch Shepherds


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL







almost pulled the trigger!







ROFL Jack, excellent choice of words! I, too, am so glad that you got Loki







instead.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dutch would be a great choice! I'm glad you got Loki, he is so adorable, and I love watch him change.
My next family member will hopefully be from W. German and Czech working lines-and a boy for a change!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the DDR dogs from Steve Lino as well. 

Really, if I could get a divorce, there wouldn't be any pet limits instituted in my home









Loki is like a Chameleon, both in personality and color (that is what is nice about the sables).

Whatever I get next, I want an all black dog, wether it's DDR or a Dutchie (which is top choice).

LOL, just need to have permission to pull the trigger







on another dog (hi Patti).

You will love a boy Jane, they are so sensitive and gentle









This place had some really nice litters of Dutchies when I got Loki, they were all black, and full of personality, and little biters









http://www.libertyhoevekennels.com/home.html


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know I have had W German showlines and Am showlines. I just lie the Am showlines. I will be looking at Am showlines again next time around I think.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My next pup will be just like all of my dogs. Mostly west German working mixed with a little bit of Dutch.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Since I could only choose one, I didn't vote.

Most likely if I ever get another GSD will be a DDR/Czech "combo" like Siren, and a male. 

But I might get a different breed. And none of the ones on the poll.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I didn't vote either since my next pup will probably be at least 50% DDR (not sure yet about the other 50%) or a working line or working line mixed with DDR and/or Czech/Slovak. 

Leaning towards another male next go around but I am not 100% certain on that yet either.









Yes, I am indecisive, of that I am 100% certain.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

working line with some ddr in the back end have 3 I'm looking at and watching.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

i'm gonna rescue, probably, although we talk about going back to Riley's breeder, too.

I have always had females so i'm more inclined to want one, but then again, I HAVE one so i might be up for a male. maybe... 

lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Guess I forgot to mention what sex though anyone that knows me knows the answer.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I voted for a male Dutch Shepherd

I looooove the brindle and the Dutchies are too adorable and seem like awesome dogs.


I have no clue how to spot the different lines when I see a GSD. Can anyone tell what lines my rescue black GSD is from by pictures?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ill probably be going with a malinois. at least thats what ill be shooting for. if i do come across a good GSD i will also take that in a heart beet


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If I had to pick right now, west German (or Dutch or Belgian) working lines. Male.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love my cuddly, cool, stocky DDR boys but like the looks of a flowing blonde willowy w german working girls. LOL, becuase it's what I have now and she's too cool.

I went with german working female becuase I'm not exactly sure. I like having a male female pair and since MOrgan is 7 and Otto is 8 months, the next will probably be female. But that's 6 or 7 years from now so it's entirely subject to change!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love my Big DDR boy he is a ham and love him to death!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Well - I will probably hang onto a pup from Csabre and Django - female of course! So all European lines - Csabre is DDR (with some Czech!) and WGR, and Django is an Ufo son - so Belgian - Django is line bred on Estera Tiekerhook - the lines are mixed so much on the European lines - so there will be a little Dutch/German/Czech/DDR/
Belgian...

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a deposit down on a female West German Showline, I like the structure, type and looks of this line. I absolutely love the deep red and black coloring as well.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We will always have a GSD bred in Europe. Nothing against any of the breeders here. But that is the way my husband wants it. 
We will always have a working line GSD, whether it be East, West or Czech. 
I love my males better but hubby really would like a female again.
The boys will be 1 tomorrow. We have a long time before we get another.


----------

